

JavaScript Error Logging in Minutes - nik-graf
http://www.nikgraf.com/post/44302049737/javascript-error-logging-in-minutes

======
gooderlooking
For anyone who plans to set this up on a site that gets moderate traffic,
here's an example Raven config that helps weed out exceptions caused by 3rd
party scripts and browser extensions:

<https://gist.github.com/impressiver/5092952>

I initially set up Raven without this ignore list, and we drowned in
exceptions caused by shoddy browser plugins and userscripts. On the flipside,
sifting through those logs did help to explain a few unreproducible support
tickets.

Hope someone finds this of use!

~~~
tosh
Thanks a lot for sharing :)

------
joshuacc
Does anyone happen to know if there is an open-source equivalent to this type
of service? Obviously, saving the errors isn't that difficult, but reporting
it back in a decently browseable interface requires a bit more effort. :-)

If nobody knows of anything, I might try building my own.

~~~
nik-graf
Here you can find the open sourced JavaScript lib
<https://github.com/getsentry/raven-js>

~~~
joshuacc
That is very helpful. Thanks!

------
tosh
Anyone knows whether the error handling API already is consistent between
browsers?

~~~
bentlegen
I believe Sentry's JS error reporting uses TraceKit:
<https://github.com/occ/TraceKit>

~~~
MartinMond
TraceKit is pretty great, we're using it in a client project. Though it did
not work in the Android WebView for me.

